# Free Windows 10



## tbeck3579 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone else downloaded the free Windows 10 today?  IMO it looks and acts like Windows 7.  I guess that's why Windows 10 is free.  I downgraded to Windows 7 after my short relationship with 8 -- hated 8.  Does anyone else think Windows 10 is Windows 7 with a few bells and whistles?


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

I upgraded from windows 7 and besides a few rearranged items and bigger icons, its not really that different. Maybe if I had a touchscreen so I could use more of the options it would be different.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Jul 29, 2015)

LOL.  Most people who use their computers often have downgraded to 7.  8 didn't make sense -- more key strokes to accomplish the same operation.  I have a touch screen but haven't "upgraded" to 10 on that one.  It is downloading now.  I like to make sure the computers are stable before I make changes.  It appears 10 is very stable which is a pleasant change.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

We still have 7 on our PC. We never upgraded, and after observing my hubby's horrible experiences with 8, I'm not sorry. My hubby's workplace upgraded his work laptop to 8 when it came out and he was *not *happy with it (that's why we stayed with 7 at home). He writes and tests computer software for a living, and....well....let's just say his language became very colorful after that! lol It took him about 2 to 4 times longer to get even the simplest of tasks done until he figured out some tricks. If this new 10 is more like 7, then that's definitely a step in the right direction for sure. I'll have to ask him if they've upgraded his work laptop to 10. 

Here's a really funny youtube video that Hubby showed me that perfectly expresses a lot of his negative feelings towards 8:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTYet-qf1jo[/ame]


IrishLass


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

My last couple of laptops came w/8, and I ended up always getting my computer maven buddy to put 7 on it as well (even after fiddling around w/Classic Shell, etc.)  Obsidian, the touchscreen does not make things better.  Hated Windows 8, 10 can only be an improvement.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 29, 2015)

I wait and see when is not buggy anymore then downloaded but it is not going to be free,  probably the service packs will have to be paid.  Microsoft gives nothing for free ))


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 29, 2015)

My first windows experience was win 8 and I have found anything to like about. Booting up took 4 minutes longer and this machine is 7 years newer than the Mac.

I'll wait a bit to see how 10 goes, then upgrade. I hope it fixes the problems caused by the latest update as I can't use my photo program at all, and have huge troubles with Google,  and Firefox.  So sad. I've had the house to myself for a week and have made  6  batches of soap I can't post pics of!  ( Or of our new guinea pig we rescued from the back room of a pet store....stuck on a shelf for a month all alone! )


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh I hope it is like 7!! I HATE windows 8. I was stuck with it, though, as i wasn't about to pay $150 to downgrade my OS... I got the notification to download it, but haven't done it yet. I'll probably do it tomorrow.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Or of our new guinea pig we rescued from the back room of a pet store....stuck on a shelf for a month all alone! )



Aw, poor, poor baby.  I'm glad s/he is in a good, loving place now.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you not ally, he is a sweetie - very blond. Our 7 year old chose him over two adorable baby girls - and I think it was because she saw he was stuck in a glass aquarium on a dark shelf. Whoever had to surrender him did a great job socializing him with humans so he's perfect for us first time guinea pig owners.

We're working with the rescue down in San Diego to find him a friend because they are incredibly social creatures. However, this loving purry (yes, they purr! And he likes to be petted in the manner you would a cat!)
is very dominant with his own kind, so he's not making it easy.

He eats more veggies than I eat, gets taken outside for fresh grass and dandelions, plus floor time to run around in the house for exercise and exploring.  He's got me well trained; when he's lonely, he squeaks for attention; sometimes all he wants is for someone to sit with him while he eats his hay. *sigh*.....he needs a guinea pig friend.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 30, 2015)

So I run a Macbook...mostly because I HATE PC's...however I run Windows 10 on it. I have some project management tools I have to have for my master's courses that cannot be run on a mac so I have a program called Parallels which allows me to effectively run a PC interface on my mac so that I can run those programs. When I bought Parallels though I also had to buy a Windows OS and since I refuse to give Microsoft a dime of my money I was given the option to run Windows 10 when it was in beta. When beta ended they gave testers a free Windows 10 download. While I wouldn't ever buy it, I can say that it's not the worst PC OS I've ever run. Windows 8 was a nightmare like others have said. I run Windows 7 in my job, and my university runs all windows 10 now. I've gotten used to it and Microsoft has started to take the hint on interface. 

There's still a lot of things I think are freaking weird about it - like I don't get all the "tiles" that appear on another screen. I think the intention was to be set up sort of like apps on your phone and I avoid using that access point at all costs. Otherwise I don't see anything wrong with it but I'd say it's probably only a minor improvement over 7 (but a HUGE one over 8 ). HTH


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 30, 2015)

I talked to my hubby last night about 10 and he said pretty much what lenarenee said...even if he has to wait a whole year and miss out on getting if free, he's going to wait to see what annoying bugs pop up and see how things play out.  


IrishLass


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 31, 2015)

Im also going to waut to see what bugs pop up. I have been running win 8 for almost 2 years and love it. Combined with my ssd i get a 16 second boot time. Hehe


----------



## Susie (Jul 31, 2015)

I went ahead and downloaded it (I know, I know...), because I despised 8 just that much.  The only issue I have so far is that I can't turn my touchpad all the way off anymore.  I use a mouse, and I hate that stupid touchpad moving my cursor all over the screen.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2015)

Thats weird Susie, I can turn my touchpad completely off. Besides a different UI, I haven't noticed anything different with 10. Nothing id faster, websites are the same. Boot time is about the same.
I do absolutely hate that since I signed into my microsoft account, I have to enter that password to restart my computer. I don't use passwords like that but I don't know where to turn it off.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Jul 31, 2015)

I like 10 and haven't found any problems.  Because Windows has the option to back-up or return your OS to a previous date, I wasn't too worried about it being buggy.  Fortunately it's stable, just Windows 7 beefed up.  Much like my iPhone you can use voice recognition -- a Siri-like interface -- and even that you are asked if you want to activate it the first time you use "start".  The only thing I would say to anyone who is concerned about security and privacy -- change the default settings in your privacy and security.  I do not allow all my apps free access to everything so I turned it off -- just like I did with my iPhone.  Other than that I'm pretty pleased.  I can't believe I'm saying that because I was ready to jump ship to apple until I found out 10 would be like 7.



Obsidian said:


> Thats weird Susie, I can turn my touchpad completely off. Besides a different UI, I haven't noticed anything different with 10. Nothing id faster, websites are the same. Boot time is about the same.
> I do absolutely hate that since I signed into my microsoft account, I have to enter that password to restart my computer. I don't use passwords like that but I don't know where to turn it off.



Go to "settings" and "sign in" options.  You can choose how and when you sign in -- I like using a pin because it is quick but you can choose "never" require a sign in.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 31, 2015)

there are some privacy issues with windows 10,   it is better to wait.  Beside it is free, it means there is a catch


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


> Go to "settings" and "sign in" options.  You can choose how and when you sign in -- I like using a pin because it is quick but you can choose "never" require a sign in.



tried that and it doesn't recognize my pass. Seems there is a bit of a bug in that area but nothing too bad.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 1, 2015)

Hhhmmm dont like the idea of having to sign in and out of stuff all the time. I like win 8 i think ill just stick with it


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hopefully they will square it away for you -- fickle.  My husband doesn't like using a pw either.  I like using one -- a part of being married and sharing a network 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  At least we don't have to understand and use DOS, IRQ's, ports, etc. to make all the programs & hardware play well together.  We've come a long way in a short time -- plug and pray is light years ahead of early DOS/Windows.  I liked early Apple (my first was a IIC) but I couldn't use all the cool software people were developing so I switched.  Love my iPhone though.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2015)

The only time you have to sign in is when you turn the computer on so its not too bad. Since I use a lap top, I mostly have it hibernate and no pass is required to wake it back up.

There is a feature I haven't used yet but am excited too. You can write/doodle directly on a web page and then share it. No more saving to your computer, opening in photoshop then uploading to tinypic.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cool, I would love to see a doodle.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2015)

It can only be done on the new windows edge browser but its a lot better then IE. I played around with it some, there is a pencil tip and highlighter tool. If you have a touchscreen, you can use a stylus, otherwise you use the mouse.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2015)

I can't quite figure out how to share without saving first, I'm a bit behind on technology.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 1, 2015)

That is cool!  I need to figure out how to do this.  I completely dismissed "IE".  I thought oh, they gave it a new name but it is still the old IE.  Apparently not.  They are giving Chrome and Firefox a run for the money.

I want my picture to paste in the Window but the forum won't let me.  I do like Edge.  Thanks for showing that to me, it is very cool.  I had fun playing with the new stuff.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 1, 2015)

I can't figure out how to get the typed lettering to stay.

EDIT: possible security issue. Can easily be turned off or managed
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/windows-10-may-share-wi-164057617.html


----------



## Susie (Aug 2, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> Thats weird Susie, I can turn my touchpad completely off. Besides a different UI, I haven't noticed anything different with 10. Nothing id faster, websites are the same. Boot time is about the same.
> I do absolutely hate that since I signed into my microsoft account, I have to enter that password to restart my computer. I don't use passwords like that but I don't know where to turn it off.



If you could tell me how to get mine all the way off, I would truly appreciate it!  (Been switched to other screens 3 times typing this on the "long" delay option.)


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 2, 2015)

There is a button above my touchpad that locks it.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 2, 2015)

I just got a new laptop a week ago and HATED 8.1. I like to pick my battles but this was not one!  Saw this thread and forced a download of 10.  I'm so much happier now -- thanks!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 2, 2015)

Obsidian, I think the writing is an overlay on my screen, and the forum doesn't do the pics, just links??  I'm guessing, did you did what I did and used the snip tool, placed on clipboard and saved it.  I didn't try emailing the web page to see if that worked but I'm guessing it doesn't?

CaraBou, I'm so glad it worked for you.  I hated 8 from the beginning as well.  I'm one that likes to download the new stuff, but Windows 8 was such a mistake.  Went back to 7 pretty quickly.  Odd that they didn't give you some silly "free update to 10" when you bought your new computer.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 2, 2015)

I didn't mind 8.1 once I got used to it.  Windows 10 is okay but is giving one of my "necessary" programs fits and I have to have to track our members and vendors.  So I'm rather ambivalent about it.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> Thank you not ally, he is a sweetie - very blond. Our 7 year old chose him over two adorable baby girls - and I think it was because she saw he was stuck in a glass aquarium on a dark shelf. Whoever had to surrender him did a great job socializing him with humans so he's perfect for us first time guinea pig owners.
> 
> We're working with the rescue down in San Diego to find him a friend because they are incredibly social creatures. However, this loving purry (yes, they purr! And he likes to be petted in the manner you would a cat!)
> is very dominant with his own kind, so he's not making it easy.
> ...


Yes they do purr. I had guinea pigs growing up and once socialized they make great pets. Mine would come and sit on my lap like a cat. I had a pair of girls, Daddy refused to add a boy into the mix :-D


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2015)

I am still in the dark ages, I still have run Vista on mine... that is ancient in computer age. Funny part is, since 1985 building computers was my hobby and I built a lot of them and mine always had the newest and greatest. Biggest problem I have is Oki has not come out with a driver for my digital laser for 8 so I have not hopes for 10. But I did download it in-case I decide to upgrade this ancient computer. A wonderful low voltage took out the motherboard in my best computer and it now costs a lot more to build one, actually always did, than to buy one. I am thinking about upgrading my hubby's win 7 and see how I like it


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2015)

You actually _like_ Vista?


----------



## boyago (Aug 2, 2015)

I keep running into articles about Mozilla being upset about microsoft setting the default browser to Edge instead of some sort of easy choice for the user to default to another browser.  The claim is that it is a little anti-intuitive to switch your default to anything other than Edge.  Personally I'm not seeing a big deal in it as most devices come with a default browser and I almost always using something else.
For those who have data collection concerns though I read that 10 has the most user data collection of any OS to date.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a strict policy to be a late adopter and skip every other windows iteration. So I'll be upgrading in a few months after the first couple of service packs come out. 

I need to make sure I know how to banish any tile looking things. I twitch if my desktop isn't nicely devoid of visual noise. DH got a windows phone a while back and it drives me batty... Too much stuff everywhere!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 3, 2015)

Regarding PW sign in, apparently 10 has "Windows Hello"; sign in with face, finger or eye.  I haven't used it because I just heard about it.  I'll have to check it out. I usually disable my camera when at home, but it may work for others.


----------



## Susie (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally got my touchpad turned off.  If you have an Asus laptop, you need to press fn + F9 to turn it off.   

There is supposed to be some sort of personal assistant in Win 10, but I have not found it...off to explore.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 4, 2015)

that would be cortana.  It's like Siri on an iphone.   I have not used it yet, but I will sometimes use the android equivalent on my phone.  That one is not named, but I call her Karen.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 4, 2015)

I tried using cortana but my microphone isn't good enough so I just turned it off.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm a computer nerd so this is likely to be long but I'll try to make it coherent ;-)

I have multiple computers and I've upgraded to 10 on a couple to try it out.  So far I'm happy with it, it has a lot of the improvements of 8 (yes there were some) without all the horrible things.  A lot of the improvements are under the hood so you might not see them but they make it run smoother/faster/more securely.

That being said the best description of 10 I've seen is that it's basically 7 but polished up with some improvements.

I will answer what I can and hopefully not lead anyone astray!

The Hello feature (which logs in using a 3d print of your face) requires a special (and not widely available yet) camera.  There some infrared wizardry going on to make sure it a real face as opposed to a picture.  More here… (http://gizmodo.com/your-computer-probably-cant-use-one-of-windows-10s-cool-1721459061)

So, should you upgrade?

You have a year to take advantage of the free upgrade. There’s no rush. As many have said, unless you’re tech savvy and are comfortable ironing out some of the quirks wait at least a month or two before upgrading. I recommend 6 months to most of my non-tech friends.

How new is your computer? Most computers will do ok if you meet the minimum specs, but if you have older peripherals (scanners, printers cameras, etc) you may have issues getting them to play nice with the new system.  Again, support may come in time as more companies make compatible drivers.

How is the OS (Operating System) you’re using now? Do you have windows 7 working perfectly? Do you have 8 and hate it? As they say if it ain’t broke… (although I would say that’s a reason not to rush into an upgrade rather than avoid it completely).

Don’t depend on the rollback system! You can roll back to your old OS for a month after installation but don’t depend on it working perfectly, backup your data!

What I’ve seen so far I really like, but I also feel that there are a LOT of privacy issues. This is the age of people not wanting to pay for things so developers are finding inventive ways to make money. There is a saying that if you're not paying for something on the internet then you are what’s being sold (meaning your information or surfing habits are probably being sold to someone).

These privacy issues are only really a problem if you don’t know how to get around them. If you have no concern about any of this you can skip the next part on how to disable all this stuff.

*Opt out of info sharing for ads etc *More details here (http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/07/30/windows-10-privacy-settings/)

Go to settings in your start menu, click on privacy and go through the 13 different screens to turn off anything you don’t like the sound of

*Turn off/don’t use Cortana*

Cortana is Microsoft's answer to Siri. She listens for voice commands and will act as a personal assistant for a wide variety of tasks. 

If you like her and can’t live without her, more power to you, but by agreeing to Microsoft’s terms of service you give them a LOT of access to your information…



> “We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to.”


For me, she’s not worth that. So don’t hit agree or, if you already have and want to turn her off, follow the instructions here (http://www.windowscentral.com/how-turn-cortana-and-stop-personal-data-gathering-windows-10) to make her stop stalking you.

*Use a local account or set up a second account for Windows.*

If you use a windows phone and sync between devices or love the cloud, this might not be for you, but if you don’t use those features, there’s no reason to log in with your outlook/live account and send Microsoft all your data.

*Windows Update concerns
*
Another controversial decision Microsoft made was to make updates mandatory.  You cannot turn them off. This is good for security patches, but there are a lot of updates you may not like and now there is no choice but to take them. There is a lot of debate on this and you can look into a little further through Google if you like.

Windows will use your bandwidth to send out updates to other users. This is a file sharing system that has been used all across the internet for many years with other applications. The main issue is that it is on by default and a lot of people won’t know about it or how to turn it off. If you pay for your bandwidth, that’s a big issue. To turn it off, click on 'settings' in your start menu then 'updates and security' then ‘choose how updates are delivered’ then click the slider to off.

Full how to with pics here: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-turn-off-windows-10-update-delivery-optimization-feature/

I know this seems really negative but it’s hard to talk about all the good things that outweigh the bad when the good is technical and the bad things are far easier to understand.

When it comes down to it, you will have to upgrade eventually. Windows will stop supporting older operating systems (Vista ends April 11, 2017, Win7 on January 14, 2020 and Win 8 on January 10, 2023) and privacy issues are not going away or getting any more transparent.

I know I sounds a little ambiguous, but it’s hard to give a yes or no when there are so many personal factors involved.

If anyone has any questions I'm happy to lend my assistance!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 4, 2015)

I downloaded and installed Win 10 yesterday on one of my Win 7 computers, only to find the current release of my expensive CAD (computer aided drafting software) won't run on 10. Serious bummer. Everything else is doing okay. 

Stuff seems to be moving faster on 10 vs. 7, so that's a plus.

I learned from Win 10 that computers run "apps" now vs. old fashioned "programs". News to me, but then I have a flip phone, so I suppose that impairment limits my exposure to current techno-talk. :think:


----------



## Stacy (Aug 4, 2015)

DeeAnna - Hopefully this will be the type of thing that gets support as time goes by. Companies just need some time to play catch up.  Given how important and expensive CAD software is, I imagine their customer base is letting them know about the issue ;-)

I know nothing about your program or what you've tried, but there is a compatibility mode in Win10 if you're feeling brave. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/10436/using-program-compatibility-mode-in-windows-7

The app things still bugs me. Apps run on a phone. My computer runs programs. And don't be ashamed of the flip phone. Anyone I know that has one has never accidentally butt dialed!

Plus remember that the more buzzwords you know is not equal to the knowledge you have. When you can explain something, then you got it going on.

I'll swap tech support for chemistry knowledge with you any day!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 4, 2015)

"....I'll swap tech support for chemistry knowledge with you any day! ..."

Hey, Stacy ... it's a deal. I used to teach undergrad computer science as well as "normal" science and math, so I am usually pretty comfy around most things computer. But things move pretty fast in the computer world and I can tell my 'puter knowledge is getting dusty and outdated, while basic chemistry and math is still basic chem and math.

"...there is a compatibility mode in Win10..."

Ah! Thanks for the tip about the compatibility setting. I needed to use it for Win 7 years ago, but I've totally forgotten about it over the years. I'll sweep the electronic dust bunnies off that tidbit and try it out. If the compatibility thing works out, I'll let tech support for my CAD software know.

"...When you can explain something, then you got it going on...."

Exactly what I've told my students -- when you can teach someone else what you know, you really know it!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 4, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Ibut then I have a flip phone, so I suppose that impairment limits my exposure to current techno-talk. :think:


 
Having a flip phone means never having to say you're sorry for butt dialing anyone. lol  I love my flip phone- besides never having butt dialed anyone, it fits very nicely in my pocket or in my purse without taking up much space or causing bulges. Some of the new phones coming out these days are so big they're starting to rival my huge brick-phone from the '90's! lol

Stacy- thanks so much for keeping us abreast of 10. I'll have my hubby check in on this thread when he gets home from work. 


IrishLass


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't mind Windows 8 at all, I never used 7 so I guess I don't know the difference.  I did very promptly get rid of the stupid Metro interface with Start8 - now I guess that isn't necessary, but I refuse to use that stupid mess.  I've got the notice that 10 is ready for downloading, I'm biding my time, though.  I don't want to make this into a Mac vs. Windows thing, I'll just say this one thing - Apple is a mega-monopolistic corporation too   If you want to play you gotta pay, no matter what platform you choose.  Personally I eat apples, not use them.  I'll shut up now! :razz:


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 4, 2015)

reinbeau said:


> I. Personally I eat apples, not use them. I'll shut up now! :razz:


 
You and my hubby would get along very well. Just sayin'.  Shutting up now, too. :razz:


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, I ran into my second software compatibility problem with Win 10 today. Even if I ignore the compatibility issues, I have to say I honestly don't see much benefit to upgrading a desktop computer from Win 7 to Win 10. The computer on Win 10 doesn't run any faster (maybe even a wee bit slower, but that might be my imagination) and it doesn't function or look all that much differently. It's the behind-the-scenes stuff built into Win 10 that concerns me.

So I rolled my operating system back to 7 today and plan to stay there for the time being. Supposedly Microsoft is ending support for Win 7 in 2020, but by that time, I'll have another computer anyways, and it's also likely that Microsoft will rolled out an entirely different operating system by then.

If a person has cut teeth on a smart phone and depends on that technology to do a lot of one's thinking and question answering, then maybe having a desktop computer with similar online connectivity would be a nice thing. Me? I just want my desktop computer to do the job I ask it to -- browse the web, get email, deal with spreadsheets, word processing, computer drafting, and photo editing, and the like -- and not much more. I don't want my computer to talk to me and be my "friend", I don't want it to tailor ads and information to what it thinks are my interests, I don't want to store my data out in "the cloud", I don't want outside interests to harvest my personal information any more than they already do, and I don't give a hoot if my computer knows where my location is in the world or not.

I imagine I'm not alone -- I suspect all this connectivity built into Win 10 will be seen by most business IT folks as overly intrusive and unwanted. Most of them are trying to reduce how much access the world has to their business computers, not increase it!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 7, 2015)

DeeAnna-most of my tech friends are recommending NOT to upgrade, partially because of the "new program=bugs" and mainly due to the privacy issues.

Turning things off is great (like privacy settings), but what's to stop the program from turning them back on again ala Facebook's usual tricks? No thanks.

I'm ok with 7 and even 8 (on a tablet)...10 can wait


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2015)

Now that I've been using 10 for awhile, I really don't see anything that different from 7 either. I was excited for cortana but since I can't use it only my old laptop, its kind of pointless to even have it taking up space. I've also noticed my computer running a bit slower but it does boot up/shut down quite a bit faster.
I think I'm going to roll back to 7 too. I know it and I feel safe with it.


----------



## Susie (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, Stacy, I just can't thank you enough for the tutorial on how to turn off all that extraneous privacy infringing stuff!!!  I am not the most computer literate person in the world, and had set aside Sunday to figure all of that out.  Now I have the whole day to do what I like!  I am thinking some sort of lard soap....:clap:

I use a flip phone also.  I use a laptop computer for everything, so I just don't see the need to have all that stuff in your phone.  I turn the phone on when I need to make a call, then turn it off again.  If you need to reach me, you can leave me a voice mail at home(I do check them every time I return home).  I think those smart phones are creating a "great divide" in families with everyone having one in their hand and not actually talking to one another.  Not to mention the safety issues of driving and even walking!  My hubby does not even have a cell phone.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 7, 2015)

"... DeeAnna-most of my tech friends are recommending NOT to upgrade, partially because of the "new program=bugs" and mainly due to the privacy issues. Turning things off is great (like privacy settings), but what's to stop the program from turning them back on again ala Facebook's usual tricks? No thanks...."

Yes ... this. I knew you guys' advice going in, but I wanted to see for myself -- it's the engineer in me, I suppose. 

Again, if a person has grown up with this type of technology, feels strongly about being connected to social media and "the cloud", and uses the computer mostly for personal affairs, Win 10 might be fine. For business use, Win 10 will have to be locked down in a maximum security mode -- exactly how it is NOT designed to run. And, yes, I can see Microsoft being able to turn settings back on to reduce privacy. Some programs I already use are able to change their settings without my knowledge to automatically check for version updates or to boot up at startup. It is entirely plausible that Win 10 is capable of the same.

For an ancient crone like me who grew up running a slide rule and using DOS (disk operating system in this context, not dreaded orange spots!) and doesn't feel the need to live 24/7 with a smart phone and Facebook within arm's reach, well, Win 10 is not any great shakes. 

In a nutshell, Win 10 is everything Win 8 wanted to be and more, but dressed in Win 7's clothes.

"... I think those smart phones are creating a "great divide" in families with everyone having one in their hand and not actually talking to one another...."

Chuck (DH) and I have often wondered why some people go to concerts or out to eat. Too many people at concerts anymore hold their phones up to record the concert and spend the whole time watching their phone screens. Might as well stay home and see it on TV. And we've seen whole families sitting around the restaurant table in utter silence with heads down and noses buried in their text messages or playing their gaming softwa ... uh, apps!


----------



## Stacy (Aug 7, 2015)

As an update to the privacy stuff, I've read that windows is really bad for turning all that privacy stuff back on after updates...you know the ones you can't opt out of and might not be aware that were installed.

So yeah there is a definite weighing of gains when thinking about upgrading.

I'm a tech nerd, I love it, I think it has amazing possibilities and uses, but I also see that it's not always used for altruistic ends and a lot of bad things are creeping up around it.  As a society in general, we seems to be getting more self centered and disconnected. People build a whole online life and totally ignore whats in front of them or are unable to deal with it when they aren't catered to the same way in real life. Businesses have latched on to a whole new way of making people feel inferior by telling them that they need the newest and shiniest technology to keep up with the Joneses. That's in addition to the whitest teeth and the biggest house, the newest car...

There are entire generations now who have learned how to multitask like fiends, but have no idea how to live in the moment.

Having said all that though, it only takes a little time with Google to discover that pretty much every invention that is ubiquitous today was mired in controversy at the start. We'll adapt as we always do and our grand-kids (or great grand-kids for those of you who already there) will be sitting on their holo-porches one day drinking Microsoft™ Water Flavoured Beverages and complaining about these new hover cars and how dangerous they are. 

I haven't researched the validity of the quotes on this page, but there is some good stuff there if it's legit: http://www.falstad.com/experts.html



> Damp baths are to be eschewed except by the rich, whose diet is more refined and includes hot and dry things like good wines, strong spices, hares, partridges, and pheasants. And this in summer only, for in winter I would advise them to abstain from ordinary baths entirely.
> --    Francis Raspard, 1551





> One half of the children born die before their eighth year. This is nature's law; why try to contradict it?
> --    Rousseau





> Video won't be able to hold onto any market it captures after the first six months. People will soon get tired of staring at a plywood box every night.
> --    Darryl F. Zanuck, Head of 20th Century-Fox Studios, 1946





> X-rays are a hoax.
> --    Lord Kelvin, ca. 1900


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

Stacy said:


> As an update to the privacy stuff, I've read that windows is really bad for turning all that privacy stuff back on after updates...you know the ones you can't opt out of and might not be aware that were installed.



Privacy is an issue with me, especially when browsing and searching.  I don't keep anything on my computer that would be of interest to anyone, so not a big concern.  I can wipe a hard drive and reload it with no problem.  But... every friggin internet page makes me sign in to use their services (Google (the worst) Youtube, Pinterest, ebay etc)  and then everything I do on the internet is based on what page I went to and what I searched for.  I use CC cleaner which helps, but when I want to surf with the freedom of anonymity I use TOR.  I highly recommended TOR -- Click here if interested.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 9, 2015)

TOR is great but don't buy into the 'totally anonymous' thing.  I'm not well versed in that level of encryption etc, but I've read that there are ways around it. You know, if you're running a drug cartel or something.  Plus usually it's a human error when these things go wrong and people are tracked, that's how The Silk Road was brought down. If you're going to truly be anonymous and untraceable it's a LOT of work.

If anyone else is looking for options and isn't up to jumping into TOR (there are some restrictions like I think it wont play flash because it's impossible to secure), there are some good add-ons that help reduce your footprint, I use Firefox so I'm only familiar with those add-ons but I'm sure there's something similar if you break out your goole-fu. The first is Self-Destructing Cookies. Basically unless I white-list a site, any cookies are destroyed when I leave a site or end close my browser.  I use it along with no-script and ad blocker and I only see what I want about 95% of the time. I  hope that I'm tracked a minimal amount as well but honestly I'm not positive.

The thing is that there is a learning curve to everything, even the add-ons have to be configured as you surf and you need to turn them off at times to get a page to display sometimes.


----------



## Dahila (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks Stacy, I also use FF with no script and AD block.  Tor is a free software and nothing free is good on internet.  Nothing free is good at all.  I use PIA and I am happy with it.  CCcleaner occasionally .  Stacy I ordered the W10 when it showed the notification.  Right now I do not want to upgrade and it is showing 'shut down' all the time on start menu.  Is there some way around it without taking off shut down option?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm being really wishy-washy on 10. I downloaded it, then went back to 7 fairly quickly because I really didn't see much difference and I dislike the tiles "apps" Makes my computer feel like a giant smart phone.

Well, now I'm downloading 10 again. Even though I'm not crazy about the imagery it has, it was a bit faster and I somehow feel that upgrading my older laptop will maybe help it not feel so old lol.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 9, 2015)

Dahila said:


> Tor is a free software and nothing free is good on internet.



I wouldn't totally agree with this. From what I understand TOR is run by a group of people who are very dedicated to the idea of keeping the internet out of the hands of big business. There are a lot of groups with similar ideology (Firefox is one from what I understand. I do agree that you have to keep your eyes open and double so if you're getting something for nothing!

I'm not 100% sure what you're asking about the shutdown issue. Is the icon in the left tray by the clock? Or are you seeing a 'shut down to finish the upgrade' screen?

If you have no interest in upgrading, you can remove the offer by removing the windows update it came in.

1- Go to *Control Panel > Programs and Features > Installed Updates*.
  2- Do a search for *KB3035583*, double-click it, and then click *Yes*, to uninstall the update.
3- Reboot your computer, and you'll be good to go.


More info here: http://www.windowscentral.com/how-remove-get-windows-10-app-pc


----------



## Dahila (Aug 9, 2015)

the icon but when you click start manu , it seems that it want to finish update/upgrade, I had not started.  I am on W7. Ultimate. You are awesome thank you so much ) 
I am uninstalling it now.  Thank you Stacy, it is a first time a lady helped me out,   I think I am going to keep my windows 7.  Maybe in  a year or so I will upgrade.  Thank you again)
reporting; the shut down is not longer there, thank you so much)


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I'm being really wishy-washy on 10. I downloaded it, then went back to 7 fairly quickly because I really didn't see much difference and I dislike the tiles "apps" Makes my computer feel like a giant smart phone.
> 
> Well, now I'm downloading 10 again. Even though I'm not crazy about the imagery it has, it was a bit faster and I somehow feel that upgrading my older laptop will maybe help it not feel so old lol.



I do like that 10 is much faster than 7 -- it is especially noticeable when I turn it on or bring it out of sleep mode.  I'm hesitant to like that part because a bunch of "updates" and the speed is destroyed.  I got my first "update" this morning but all is still good with the speed.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 9, 2015)

I got the notification but it said 'Get Windows 10 free*'...and I can't find what the '*' means. I'm scared of the *.

Anyone know what the * means so I can be unscared, like, it will find my credit card info while I am asleep and charge me a thousand dollars. Even when my credt card info is on a piece of paper buried in a safe in my closet.

Or maybe Windows 10 is really Skynet.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

Stacy said:


> I wouldn't totally agree with this. From what I understand TOR is run by a group of people who are very dedicated to the idea of keeping the internet out of the hands of big business. There are a lot of groups with similar ideology (Firefox is one from what I understand. I do agree that you have to keep your eyes open and double so if you're getting something for nothing!



I agree, the TOR developers are dedicated.  You do have to keep your eyes open and follow the rules if you want it to work as described.  I use Firefox too, but I still have to wipe and clean with a cleaner.  Part of the maintenance...


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> I got the notification but it said 'Get Windows 10 free*'...and I can't find what the '*' means. I'm scared of the *.
> 
> Anyone know what the * means so I can be unscared, like, it will find my credit card info while I am asleep and charge me a thousand dollars. Even when my credt card info is on a piece of paper buried in a safe in my closet.
> 
> Or maybe Windows 10 is really Skynet.



If I remember right, it said something about possible data charges could apply.I suppose thats for smart phone users.  I don't think Skynet has taken over windows yet.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

It's free and does say something about OEM, mobile operator or carrier.  There are companies that will charge if they can get away with it -- your mobile provider or computer manufacturer.  Just don't download from them.  They may only offer support if you buy and download from them, but support is free if you have an internet connection and can use the support boards.

What I laughed at, and kind of knew there a "catch" was coming:
"Windows 10 is automatically updated. Additional requirements may apply over time for updates." So, the catch.  They will add cool things and charge you if you want them.  Of course you will want them!


----------



## Stacy (Aug 10, 2015)

Dahila> Yay!  I'm glad I could be of help 

TwystedPryncess > I agree with Obsidian, I think it was more about the charges that might happen beyond Microsoft's control. So technically it's free but if would still cost money for some people to download.

tbeck3579  > You're not the first one I've seen say this. Although Microsoft insists  that they're not moving to a subscription format there are now rumblings that updates will only be free for a certain amount of time. To me if I need to pay for updates to stay secure then it is a subscription isn't it?! We'll see where they go with this.

I've had a few updates and so far have not seen any of the settings reset from my preferences. The only problem I've had is with a Video driver (drivers are what the computer uses to make the operating system able to 'talk' to all the parts in your computer). Windows insists on updating me to a new driver every time I restart, but the newer driver is unstable with some of the games I play. Every time I play I have to reinstall the older one. Not a huge issue, but rather annoying. Hopefully some of the ways Microsoft is trying to address issues like this will work.

When it comes down to skepticism about why they're giving away something that seems so valuable, there are a few things to remember. Microsoft's bread & butter is big business, so in a lot of ways what they're doing is very shrewd. If 10 takes off and everyone is using it (including the people who write the cheques at the top) they're more likely to shell out for upgrading hundreds of computers, each of which requires the purchase of a software license. Their user base also uses 10 at home, on their tablets, or on their phones, so training is either not required or minimal. A lot of the security upgrades are aimed at business networks etc.

In addition a lot of people were scared off by the 8 debacle. Whether they used it themselves or just heard over and over again that "it was a train wreck" that's a confidence Microsoft needs to regain.

The last reason is simple logistics, right now MS is supporting Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and now 10.  Every time a security flaw is found it potentially needs to be corrected for each format. If enough people move off the older systems maybe they'll try to shorten the support dates.

So in a lot of ways a huge giveaway like this is actually a deal for them...I'm sure SkyNet is just something they'll slip in later!


----------

